# First Puppy Drum catch!



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Despite the cold weather we had today I decided to hit the sand and it was the best decision I made! I was fishing the incoming tide in the first trough roughly 20-25 yards out. Thats when the rod darts for the ocean (forgot to loosen drag, lesson learned) luckily I was able to retrieve it before it disappeared. As I pick up the slack in the line it starts to get pulled fast. Unfortunately for me the drag was in horrible shape and very jumpy, sadly for the fish I prevailed! He/She measured at a perfect 23". I was astounded to say the least and all I have to thank is those of you and your knowledge. Id really like to post a picture but cant figure out how, sorry guys and gals. But I was able to upload them to my profile albums.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

great for you ,I think we all know that feeling that you are enjoying right now and are happy for you , at least that is true for me maybe I should not speak for others . It is days like this that keep you wanting to fish . 
So today you got your 23 inch fish , now you can look forward to your first citation ,maybe a cobia in the surf or on the planks.

ETF


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thjats awesome! What kind of reel was it?


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love fishing.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice fish!! Checked out the pics. The smile says it all!


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice picture, nice fish.
ETF


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys...The reel was an old Penn Captiva that I bought several years ago as a combo. I normally use it for just an extra rod an reel for whiting, spot, pinfish etc for my son to reel some fish in to have fun (The one in the picture is of the 525). But this day noticing there no whiting or any other small fish biting i decided to change rigs to a 2/0 circle pinned to little finger mullet and fished that first trough that Hurricane Sandy made much deeper. And the results were awesome! Was hoping to catch one on the 525 but no luck. Just putting my time in!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Where in Florida were you fishing ?


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

I fish Cape Canaveral National Seashore...Apollo beach.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BlueWater said:


> I fish Cape Canaveral National Seashore...Apollo beach.


Thank you - It helps me to know the location. Makes me jealous I missed the action, too - LOL !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on the catch.


----------

